# Maxima 04-06 Sport Mesh Grill



## mazi (Nov 10, 2007)

Interesting looking aftermarket grill for the Maxima 04-06!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330186444213


----------

